# 2013 Nissan Pathfinder to Get 3.5L V6, Debut at NY Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan debuted its 2013 Pathfinder Concept at the 2012 Detroit Auto Show but didn't disclose what would be powering the crossover apart from the fact it would be a V6 engine. Motor Trend is now reporting that the 2013 Pathfinder will be powered by a 3.5L V6, perhaps identical to what the new JX35 will have.

The JX35 features a 3.5L V6 with 265-hp, 248 lb-ft of torque and we could expect the Pathfinder to have similar if not identical specifications under the hood. Fuel economy for the new Pathfinder will be a big improvement, with Nissan claiming that thanks to significant weight reduction, as well as the use of a new CVT transmission, we should expect gains of up to 25 percent.

What is more interesting though is that Nissan also told Motor Trend that it plans to unveil a second, completely new vehicle at the upcoming New York International Auto Show in April. Nissan stated that no outsider has ever seen this vehicle.

See AutoGuide's First Look video of the 2013 Pathfinder Concept below:

More: *2013 Nissan Pathfinder to Get 3.5L V6, Debut at NY Auto Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

